

Show HN: San Diego School Pal (App Challenge Entry) - primaryobjects

My submission for the San Diego App Challenge. This was my weekend-ish project for a month or two earlier this year. It was a good opportunity to experiment with some new technologies (Bootstrap, MongoDB, MongoLab, Google Maps API, Bing Silverlight Maps, KML, and Geocoding.<p>http://sdappschallenge.com/submissions/6543-san-diego-school-pal<p>Some quick thoughts from the project: Google Maps beats Bing due to ease of use, HTML5, and most importantly licensing options; MongoLab is a great way to jump-start MongoDb without worrying about hosting a db server; Geocoding is easy; Wish custom bootstrap templates were around before I started.
======
primaryobjects
Clickable link: [http://sdappschallenge.com/submissions/6543-san-diego-
school...](http://sdappschallenge.com/submissions/6543-san-diego-school-pal)

